# My honest review of the Stihl ms271



## PLMCRZY (Nov 18, 2014)

Earlier i posted about needing a "homeowner" saw. I needed to trim trees and cut about a cord a wood a year to heat the house every once in a while. 

Anyways i got some tax money back unexpectedly last week and decided i would buy my first New Stihl chainsaw. 

I went to the dealer and i was set on the ms261 even at its $620 price tag i was willing to pay, because we all want the latest and greatest right? So the salesman and i talked told him what i needed it for and he told me there is no reason to buy this ms261, ya its great but you could save some money and buy extra chains, chaps, axe, etc. 

He pointed me towards the ms271 i grabbed it, felt great. Just a wee bit heavier feeling then the ms261 but definitely not a big deal. He said with 18" b&c, 6 pack stihl mix, chain lube, and a hat i could have it for $450 otd. I bought it and ever since ive been extremely impressed. 

On to the saw, i cut almost a cord of wood with it and love every minute of it. The antivibe is awesome and it has great power in the hardwood as well. That sideways balance crap is good to, i think the 18" is perfect on this saw. Its easy to start 2-3 pulls after its been sitting and 1 when its warm. The throttle response is great, you hit the trigger it goes no bogging or anything. Obviously thats on the mechanics part for tuning it, but still impressive. The only thing i do not like is the top cover screws. You actually have to screw them in, i wish the could be a half turn or something like the flippy caps. 

This saw is more then ill ever need, sure its not a "professional saw" but its a damn good saw. It cuts wood very well and pretty quick for the average joe. At $450 i dont see where you could go wrong for a quality saw. 

Heres a few pics 








side cover is plastic, which I was kinda disappointed but o well. 







you can put a hd filter on it if needed.


----------



## lambs (Nov 18, 2014)

Congrats on your first new saw!

I think you are gonna like the reason the top cover is fastened down that way. It's because you hardly ever need to clean the air filter. Don't know how they do it, but it gets cleaned by the air circulation around it during operation. See your operator's manual for service interval, but on my older model "homeowner" saws that are not like yours, I have to clean the filter every time I use them.

Enjoy your saw!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice saw and great pictures.

Congrats and enjoy! It will serve you well for years to come.


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 18, 2014)

I agree on the top cover, but like I tell my customers, you probably only need to get in there about every 10 cords of cutting. The new particle separation keeps the air filter so clean that you don't need to get in there very often at all. 271's were my most popular saw this year and I have yet to see any of them have any major issues. For what you are doing, it will be a fine saw.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 18, 2014)

If it had a hd2 and a ms261 badge....most would not tell the difference lMO. Looks to be a really nice model the 271 that will give years of trouble free smooth cutting. l guess they are fuel sipping strato engines too. Congrats to OP.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow i blew the air filter out every time lol. Ya the guy said the 271s are going atleast 2 a week. I got the last 271 actually.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Maybe it's not necessary, but can you install an MS-261 air filter on that w/o any problem?


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, you can twist the HD2 filter right on there. We do it as an upgrade for many of our more paranoid customers  That flocked air filter on the 271 is so far superior to anything Stihl has ever put out on a homeowner/rancher saw it's not even funny.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 18, 2014)

I had a ms250 and a 026 pro all used. Both of the airfilters sucked on those, and I honestly think this has way more power. Of course this does have more ccs.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Funny, I had asked about this particular saw a while back.All negative replies. Others told me to look at an Echo, Husky 455 Rancher just to name a few.What I would like to know is the carburetor adjustable?If so is a special tool available to the buyer?Also is the chain oilier putting out a sufficient amount of oil?I have had my sights set on another saw and was thinking this one or the MS 291. What chain did they set you up with?A chain with a green indicator or the yellow one.On the subject of chains is this capable of handling a 3/8. Not that this really matters. Enjoy your new saw. What part of Texas? Ken


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 18, 2014)

Kenskip1 said:


> Funny, I had asked about this particular saw a while back.All negative replies. Others told me to look at an Echo, Husky 455 Rancher just to name a few.What I would like to know is the carburetor adjustable?If so is a special tool available to the buyer?Also is the chain oilier putting out a sufficient amount of oil?I have had my sights set on another saw and was thinking this one or the MS 291. What chain did they set you up with?A chain with a green indicator or the yellow one.On the subject of chains is this capable of handling a 3/8. Not that this really matters. Enjoy your new saw. What part of Texas? Ken



Hey ken im in Kyle, about 15 miles south of Austin. They of course put a green chain on, i wanted the green til i got familiar with the saw. It oils the chain decently thats not a problem. Carb is full adjustable and it comes with a tuning screw driver (small flatblade). I believe it could handle 3/8s and all you would need to do is swap out rims. Has a inboard clutch which i really like also. 





I believe the 291 is only .3 more hp then the 271. But weigh the exact same. Atleast thats what my manual is telling me. 

Id say which ever one you could get cheaper go with that.


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 18, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Hey ken im in Kyle, about 15 miles south of Austin. They of course put a green chain on, i wanted the green til i got familiar with the saw. It oils the chain decently thats not a problem. Carb is full adjustable and it comes with a tuning screw driver (small flatblade). I believe it could handle 3/8s and all you would need to do is swap out rims. Has a inboard clutch which i really like also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like safety chain?


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 18, 2014)

The carb is adjustable, but it does have limiter caps like everything else these days. Uses standard straight slot Stihl screwdriver. Chain oiler is sufficient if you use Stihl chain and good bar oil. The 291 is identical, but with a slightly larger engine. Chain from the dealer is required to be the RSC3 or RMC3, but a dealer "could" give you what they want. In reality, the new Stihl low kick back chains are very good and I can sharpen one to be just as fast as a standard RS or RM chain. The saws are capable of being setup for 3/8 chain. I do not see it as being optimal, they perform way better with the .325 chain.


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 18, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Doesn't look like safety chain?


Nope, that's standard RM. Good stuff, but like I said above, RMC3 will cut just as good if the safety links are cut with the rakers when sharpening. Just takes more effort than with standard RM.


----------



## missedbass (Nov 18, 2014)

Good luck with your new saw! Have zero issues with mine so far


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 18, 2014)

That is impossible a homeowner saw will NOT cut wood you need a ported MS461 with at LEAST a 28" bar. If you already cut a cord of wood your 271 has already cut more than most of those 461's here ever will

Probably RM semi chisel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 18, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Doesn't look like safety chain?


Yes thats stihl yellow chain that i just put on. I agree the green chain cuts damn good.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Good to know.


----------



## lambs (Nov 18, 2014)

My dealer won't even set up a 261 with 3/8 pitch chain. Probably for good reason. That's the only thing I don't like about it; well, there are flippy caps but I've figured them out. 

You'll like the 271. You're not giving up much power but you saved a lot of coin. If it's enough power for you, keep your chain sharp and cut wood.


----------



## cobey (Nov 18, 2014)

how many cc's are 271 and 291


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 18, 2014)

50 - 271 and 55- 291


----------



## Kenskip1 (Nov 19, 2014)

PC, with all the stink about EPA regulations and all I was wondering how lean this saw is set from the factory Does it 4 stroke on the high side when not buried, or does it race like no tomorrow? The adjustments are on the rich side of lean to begin with.Follow what I am saying? Thanks Ken


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

Kenskip1 said:


> PC, with all the stink about EPA regulations and all I was wondering how lean this saw is set from the factory Does it 4 stroke on the high side when not buried, or does it race like no tomorrow? The adjustments are on the rich side of lean to begin with.Follow what I am saying? Thanks Ken


I have not held it wide open out of a cut. It does sound good tho, to me. Im not touching anything because i have a 2 yr warranty.


----------



## Hunnry (Jun 5, 2022)

PLMCRZY said:


> Earlier i posted about needing a "homeowner" saw. I needed to trim trees and cut about a cord a wood a year to heat the house every once in a while.
> 
> Anyways i got some tax money back unexpectedly last week and decided i would buy my first New Stihl chainsaw.
> 
> ...


Hi PLMCRZY, does the 271 have problems? I've read similar things on other forums and I'm curious about the answer.


----------



## cgeb (Jun 5, 2022)

Hunnry said:


> Hi PLMCRZY, does the 271 have problems? I've read similar things on other forums and I'm curious about the answer.


They are OK but when ridden hard you can loose the seals/bearings/intake. Then it will run lean. No aftermarket cylinder options for a ms271/ms291 so the OEM cylinder is $300 ish by itself. Not cost efficient to rebuild.


----------

